# New FC



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Congratulations! As a hobbyist just training my first hunting dog, I am blown away by the dedication, effort, and expense to get to that point, let alone the genetics. Well done!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Congratulations Hawk and Ernie.
As FTGoldens said, it is a huge accomplishment for an amateur. A testament 
to a great dog and a dedicated trainer.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I am so lucky i got to snatch a hug off ernie Sunday. He was still in shock


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congrats to Ernie and Hawk! I really enjoyed listening to Jackie's perspective during the Breeder's Ed webinar last night. Being around conformation people all of the time, it was refreshing to hear a "field" breeder's perspective on structure, choosing breeding pairs, etc.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> Congrats to Ernie and Hawk! I really enjoyed listening to Jackie's perspective during the Breeder's Ed webinar last night. Being around conformation people all of the time, it was refreshing to hear a "field" breeder's perspective on structure, choosing breeding pairs, etc.


I loved hearing everything that Jackie had to say - was so refreshing and reassuring in many ways.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

ArkansasGold said:


> I really enjoyed listening to Jackie's perspective during the Breeder's Ed webinar last night. Being around conformation people all of the time, it was refreshing to hear a "field" breeder's perspective on structure, choosing breeding pairs, etc.


Dratz! I didn't know there was a webinar last night. Do you know if it was recorded and available anywhere?

Jackie is amazing, her knowledge about Goldens and breeding, as well as training them, is encyclopedic!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

FTGoldens said:


> Dratz! I didn't know there was a webinar last night. Do you know if it was recorded and available anywhere?
> 
> Jackie is amazing, her knowledge about Goldens and breeding, as well as training them, is encyclopedic!






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=895254734591437


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

AWESOME! Thank you!
FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

ArkansasGold said:


> Congrats to Ernie and Hawk! I really enjoyed listening to Jackie's perspective during the Breeder's Ed webinar last night. Being around conformation people all of the time, it was refreshing to hear a "field" breeder's perspective on structure, choosing breeding pairs, etc.


Jackie was a show breeder for years before going over to field lines. Look in the pedigrees from the 70’s. I have owned a dog that came from Jackie’s old show lines. I think you might under estimate Jackie’s knowledge of show lines.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Alaska7133 said:


> Jackie was a show breeder for years before going over to field lines. Look in the pedigrees from the 70’s. I have owned a dog that came from Jackie’s old show lines. I think you might under estimate Jackie’s knowledge of show lines.


I probably did underestimate her knowledge of show dogs before that webinar, but now I know that she showed in Juniors at Westminster with a Cocker Spaniel in the 50s and lost to one of the other breeders that was on the panel. Lol


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

ArkansasGold said:


> I probably did underestimate her knowledge of show dogs before that webinar, but now I know that she showed in Juniors at Westminster with a Cocker Spaniel in the 50s and lost to one of the other breeders that was on the panel. Lol


Take a look at this pedigree: Pedigree: NAFC FC AFC Topbrass Cotton OS FDHF


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> Jackie was a show breeder for years before going over to field lines. Look in the pedigrees from the 70’s. I have owned a dog that came from Jackie’s old show lines. I think you might under estimate Jackie’s knowledge of show lines.


What she says goes farther than most field people today who really just echo things they have heard....

The other chicks - not field people - were talking about better fronts on field dogs than they see in the show ring. And Jackie hopped in there and said basically you can't get tunnel vision and people should be looking for the whole dog to be good and balanced - both good fronts and good rears. A lot of field dogs have grasshopper legs for rears. I also think many depending on pedigree (I think there are certain lines where you see this more) where the dogs have not much there for forechest, you can't fit a man's fist between their front legs, and they have a very steep tuck in the rear. Some as well have the opposite fault as far as being too long in body, in that they are very short and you cannot visualize 3 equal portions when viewing them from the side. It's more like 2 equal portions which is not that good.

It was also very gratifying to hear what else Jackie had to say - which basically showed that she still has an eye for the whole dog. If more people were like her - we would not have a split in the breed. And unlike the other breeders on that panel, she's actually bred her field line dogs to show dogs.

It was also a relief to hear her say something - if only a little - about NCL. The dog who just got his FC is a carrier and it was interesting to hear what she said about testing puppies. It sounds like she is very active about solving the problem that really hit her lines hard.... that is great to hear.

Listening to what she said - it was a little bit like sitting and listening to Cherie Berger (Meadowpond) talk. Very similar background, except Cherie went completely in obedience while Jackie went completely into field. They both started out in conformation probably at a time when the breed was really booming and developing rapidly into what it is today.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations Ernie and Hawk!


----------

